# No CD found?



## iic2 (Jun 22, 2009)

I just brought a new 64bit AMD machine with no CD-ROM or Floppy because I have my own  working parts that works perfectly in my present FreeBSD machine. I installed this CD-ROM into my new machine.  I did not install the Floppy.

In the Bio I check to Boot Device Priority make sure it set to boot  CD first and Hard Drive last.  It was ok.

When I insert FreeBSD 7.2 AMD version it boot up FreeBSD to System Install.  I dedicate entire disk and created partitions.  I add Port System and Developer Kit and I go to CD.. Install from CD... and I get this ERROR:

No CD/DVD device found!  Please check your systems configuration ....

What have I done wrong and why would it not detect CD when it ran the CD to get to that point?

BTW:  Hours before I ran Partition Commander on this new machine to format the Hard Drive and I had no problem.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 22, 2009)

I understand that FreeBSD cd booted, right?

did you partion disk within sysinstall?

What FreeBSD disk did you download? (perhaps it was fixit-cd or boot-only)
You can try to install from FTP, but then you need to configure you network card.


----------



## iic2 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes I have the AMD 64bit version of FreeBSD and the CD did boot to sysinstall and I did all of above before receiving that error.  And yes I did partition disk within sysinstall.  Now I wonder did I even buy the right machine.  I tried at lease five times so far.



> AMD Phenom II X4 -2.6Ghz -TRUE - 6.0mb total-Cache; AM3
> BI-STAR - TA790GX A3+ mother board with TV tuner - 4 slot mem
> 2 sticks - Viper - DDR3 4 gig ram
> Seagate Sata-Barracuda 500 GB/Go
> I use my old Sony CD-ROM - about 5 years old



Also is this processor supported?  I don't see it in the list.  It only say Athlon 64 and Opteron.  Where do I get FreeBSD 8.0 .. I was trying to find it but couldn't.  Now I'm really getting  nervous.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2009)

The processor shouldn't matter even if it's not specifically mentioned. More importantly is the chipset on the mainboard.

Booting from a CD uses a slightly different approach compared to using an ATAPI CD. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Torito_(CD-ROM_standard)


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 22, 2009)

from what ive read, there are quite a few people having problems with freebsd and this cpu.
maybe this can help: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3358


----------



## iic2 (Jun 22, 2009)

*This is going to be a long night ... even days*

Thanks you LateNiteTV.  Your info is like Hot-off-the-Press.  I just barely learn how to do basic scripting.  How can I turn SCHED_ULE off before even getting BSD to install on the disk?

SirDice, I'm going in  ... I hope I don't burn up the mother-board but it seems the only place to start pulling switches.

killasmurf86, Thanks for letting me know my moves were correct.  I tipple checked.  Also, FTP, would possibly be a work-around but I should not have to try that.  This is a brand new machine.  I hate to give up and take the thing back.

Also, under Choose Installation Media it don't even detect the floppy drive.  I get same type error message.  Also when do Disk-label Editor it starts out with ad6s1a, ad6s1b etc.  On my laptop it was always ad0s1a â€” what happen to the 0?

Do anyone know the download link for version 8.  All i find is talk every where I looked.

Why Me 

I even get same error when I try to install the 32 bit version so it's more of a hardware problem I think for now.  I'm going to see what AMD did for Windows.  I bet it will install and that is going to really piss me off.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 22, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> Also, under Choose Installation Media it don't even detect the floppy drive.  I get same type error message.  Also when do Disk-label Editor it starts out with ad6s1a, ad6s1b etc.  On my laptop it was always ad0s1a â€” what happen to the 0?



It depends where disk is plugged in

here's freebsd 8 current
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/200906/


----------



## iic2 (Jun 23, 2009)

FreeBSD 8 current installed without a SINGLE problem. Wooo... it did installed in 3 minutes flat. I clock it.  I wish I did not get such a large un-need drive.  It's a big time waster because I like to fdisk and format before new install.  There were other complains like Disk Geometry and such.  There are no more with FreeBSD 8!

Thanks a billion 64bits FreeBSD and Crew

And now it's running


----------



## iic2 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Just one more thing *

Now that I stuck with this 500GB hard drive I'm thinking of fdisk with standard DOS and making three partitions plus one for the boot manager, all at the size of approx 165 MB, this way I can boot to one raw FreeBSD or one with development source or one with the works ... BSD Desktop.  Is this possible.  I not talking fancy suff like Windows,  Linux or snapshots nor ZFS, just 3 of the same versions of FreeBSD on one hard drive.

An example but a little difference, I have a machine with one HDD and it goes from C - T drive.  I have Win95-Win98-XP1-XP-2 etc and I can boot to anyone of them at will with no inference from the others.  Is there a simple way to do this.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 23, 2009)

I would keep using FreeBSD-8-current (in fact i do, because of ZFS). FreeBSD-8-release will be released soon.

Also Is there any point id having all windows?
You can use emulators for that.
MBR is limited to 4 partitions.
with GPT (see gpart(8)) you can have up to 127 (or 128) partitions, but old windows won't probably boot from GPT

Again best option is emulation.
You can use emulators/qemu
And there might be VirtualBox available for i386 soon (few months)

For 3 versions of FreeBSD I'd use GPT ( would still use it, even if I had FreeBSD only, in fact up until I started using ZFS, I was doing just so)
If you want to install FreeBSD on GPT fallow these guides:
read gpart(8)
http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> Also when do Disk-label Editor it starts out with ad6s1a, ad6s1b etc.  On my laptop it was always ad0s1a â€” what happen to the 0?


ad0 - ad3 are the IDE harddisks, primary master, primary slave etc.

SATA is usually ad4 and higher.

If you have ad6 it means the drive isn't hooked up to the primary SATA controller. It shouldn't matter but it might be worthwile to plug it in the correct one.


----------



## iic2 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm back to trying to install 7.2 and I finally notice:
7 - File System    Install from an existing filesystem

This is what I done so far.  I now have four unix partitions.  I have 8.0 Current on the first, 8.0 Beta on the next.  So today I made a copy of the entire 7.2 CD in a folder named cd on ad4s1h.  This should work!

I tried this and a few other sequence with-out success in the Value Required dialog:


```
Enter a fully qualified pathname for the directory containing the FreeBSD distributions files:

/ad4s1h/H/cd/7.2-RELEASE/base/
```

I get:
Unable to transfer the base distribution from ufs.

How do I declare the qualified pathname?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Beastie (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it should be without the */base/*.
And pay attention to what you type. It must be case sensitive.


----------



## iic2 (Aug 13, 2009)

With-out base was the first thing I tried.  But now I think it's way wrong to begin with.  /ad4s1h/H.  Maybe there should be no /H which is the name of /ad4s1h.  The only problem with trial and error here is every time I'm wrong I have to go through a lot dialogs than shut-down, run install again, clean-up than make partitions again.  This been the worse.  I am wore out.  Which one of these do you think may be best to play around with.



```
/ad4s1h/cd/cdrom.inf
/ad4s1h/cd/7.2-RELEASE
/ad4s1h/cd/7.2-RELEASE/

/dev/ad4s1h/cd/cdrom.inf
/dev/ad4s1h/cd/7.2-RELEASE
/dev/ad4s1h/cd/7.2-RELEASE/
```


----------



## Beastie (Aug 13, 2009)

It all depends where you copied your files. /ad4s1h/ means a directory named ad4s1h that you created directly in the root directory. Is that what you have, i.e. did you do something like `# cd / && mkdir ad4s1h`?
If you copied the CD there, then the path should most probably be /ad4s1h/7.2-RELEASE.


----------



## iic2 (Aug 13, 2009)

You, aragon, SirDice and many other have got me darn near where I only dreamed was possible.  MG, drop the bomb with the fstab thing that I needed to understand with the quickness.  Anyway, _7.2 AMD is missing something and this link seem to explain it_ and it don't stop there.  His links goes  deeper.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=36405#post36405

By than I be-able to include all in my **Wonder List**

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3264

Thanks for the _Master Crash Course_ *Beastie*.  It was your personality that  made me do it.  I'm slow by nature because I always done things by trial and error with success even in ASM.  That's why I will do battle.  This was the first time I ever reading more than a few pages of any docs in my life. But it still takes me time to catch on cause I do things  backward first.  That's the pay-off.

I got a lot of reading.  Than I'll be prepared to be experimental with FBSD with-out fear of losing everything because of one bad move.  That is all this been about and nothing more.  The Six-Pack.  The second ultimate back-up-resizing-etc, all on one HDD, and a flash, etc.

You guys deserve the full explanation and it's not over until the fat lady sing.

Thanks


----------



## phoenix (Aug 13, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> Also, under Choose Installation Media it don't even detect the floppy drive.  I get same type error message.  Also when do Disk-label Editor it starts out with ad6s1a, ad6s1b etc.  On my laptop it was always ad0s1a â€” what happen to the 0?



It depends on how you tell the kernel to number the IDE/SATA ports.  The default is static numbering, where each port is assigned a number, regardless of whether or not something is plugged into it.  The alternative (which can only be set via a custom kernel compile) is to number the first device found as 0, the second device found as 1, etc, regardless of which port it is connected to.

In the static method, it works like this:
Primary IDE controller, master:  ad0
Primary IDE controller, slave:  ad1
Secondary IDE controller, master:  ad2
Secondary IDE controller, slave:  ad3
First SATA port: ad4
Second SATA port: ad6
Third SATA port: ad8
Fourth SATA port: ad10
and so on.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 14, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> Now that I stuck with this 500GB hard drive I'm thinking of fdisk with standard DOS and making three partitions plus one for the boot manager, all at the size of approx 165 MB, this way I can boot to one raw FreeBSD or one with development source or one with the works ... BSD Desktop.  Is this possible.  I not talking fancy suff like Windows,  Linux or snapshots nor ZFS, just 3 of the same versions of FreeBSD on one hard drive.
> 
> An example but a little difference, I have a machine with one HDD and it goes from C - T drive.  I have Win95-Win98-XP1-XP-2 etc and I can boot to anyone of them at will with no inference from the others.  Is there a simple way to do this.



At the fdisk-style slice creation step, create up to four slices.  These will be numbered as adXs1 through adXs4.  Use each one for a separate install of FreeBSD.

At the partition creation step, only partition 1 of the slices.  Create whatever partitions you want for that install of FreeBSD (/, /usr, /home, yadda yadda).

When it asks for a boot manager, install the FreeBSD boot manager.

Finish the install.

Then do the install for the next version of FreeBSD, but pick a different slice to put it on.

When you are finished, you'll have a boot manager menu that lists the four different installs.  Just hit the number that you want to boot.  Unfortunately, it will just say "FreeBSD" beside each one, it won't say which version.

However, you can later on install GRUB or GAG or some other boot manager, and configure it with more descriptive names.


----------

